# Leaf ~ Coffee Tobacco coming soon!



## Paulie (17/4/19)

Hey all,

So after the launch of Leaf and all the positive interest we had in the product from all our clients and fans, we have been working hard in the Lab to make something new and epic!

Most of you know i am a coffee lover and this one for all the people who love to wake up in the morning and have a good vape and coffee!

Introducing Leaf - Coffee and Tobacco

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Paulie (17/4/19)

p.s ! Keep you eyes peeled here soon when the product ready we will be doing a giveaway again

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir (17/4/19)

X1 for sure

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (17/4/19)

this is something i have to try

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (17/4/19)

X 1 standing by lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/4/19)

Standby here for x1 as well. Lost out last time, hope for better this time around.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (17/4/19)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/4/19)

vicTor said:


> @Hooked



Not for me as I don't like tobacco, but thanks very much for thinking of me @vicTor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (17/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Not for me as I don't like tobacco, but thanks very much for thinking of me @vicTor!



you might be pleasantly surprised

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (17/4/19)

vicTor said:


> you might be pleasantly surprised



I doubt it. I don't like even the faintest taste of tobacco - even if it's mixed with another flavour. I've tried other coffee juices with tobacco thinking that the coffee would mask the tobacco but I just couldn't vape them. In the end I PIFd them to other people who did the reviews. So ... I will have to skip this one I'm afraid. I'm not going to spend money on something which I am unlikely to like.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (17/4/19)

x1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/19)

Ooh, this sounds amazing @Paulie !
Congrats and am looking forward to trying this out!
Coffee and tobacco - winner winner

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (18/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (19/4/19)

This sounds interesting and YUM

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Juan_G (19/4/19)

Definitely X1

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrBob (24/4/19)

In what nic strengths will this be available in?


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (25/4/19)

MrBob said:


> In what nic strengths will this be available in?


It will launch 0, 3 and 6 with the MTL versions comming soon after in 12mg thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (25/4/19)

Paulie said:


> It will launch 0, 3 and 6 with the MTL versions comming soon after in 12mg thanks



That's great, thanks @Paulie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrBob (25/4/19)

Paulie said:


> It will launch 0, 3 and 6 with the MTL versions comming soon after in 12mg thanks


Awesome, looking forward to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beethoven (28/4/19)

The phrase "coming soon" should be banned from this site

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/5/19)

Paulie said:


> p.s ! Keep you eyes peeled here soon when the product ready we will be doing a giveaway again



X yet? lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/5/19)

X in case of.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (16/5/19)

X marks the spot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (16/5/19)

x again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (16/5/19)

X

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Marsha Push (16/5/19)

that's what my x said

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Juan_G (16/5/19)

LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (16/5/19)

Are we x'ing already?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (16/5/19)

If so x1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

@Paulie, come in...

We e*X*pect you to report in to give us an update

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G (16/5/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (16/5/19)

Just incase

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/5/19)

Silver said:


> @Paulie, come in...
> 
> We e*X*pect you to report in to give us an update


The silence is e*X*cessive

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (16/5/19)

Maybe we will get e*X*clusive feedback

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (16/5/19)

eXcuse me

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (16/5/19)

lesvaches said:


> eXcuse me


You’re e*X*cused

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (16/5/19)

No more e*X*cuses

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (16/5/19)

eXactly!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

@Paulie - we need your input here, we are waiting 

You need to e*X*ceed our e*X*pectations...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Slick (16/5/19)

XXX

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/19)

Hahaha you guys are nuts

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (17/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahaha you guys are nuts



Leaf us alone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (17/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahaha you guys are nuts


We are just eXcited ok!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (17/5/19)

Im sure this juice will be e*X*traordinary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (17/5/19)

Heya all the announcement will be next week x1 for all your patience hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/19)

@RenaldoRheeder keep your eye on this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> @RenaldoRheeder keep your eye on this



X besig om dit te volg X sê


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (17/5/19)

Paulie said:


> Heya all the announcement will be next week x1 for all your patience hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely e*X*cellent news on the *X* 1 @Paulie .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Tayden Pillay (17/5/19)

Ultimate morning vape for me... A bottle for me for sure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (17/5/19)

Please e*X*plain e_*X*_actly all the e_*X*_citement ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Leaf us alone!


Seriously you lot made my morning, had a bad night so nice waking up to something that made me lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (17/5/19)

X1, X2, X3, X4, X5, X6
Now that we have all the BMW SUV models out of the way, where the juice at ?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## StompieZA (17/5/19)

M.Adhir said:


> X1, X2, X3, X4, X5, X6
> Now that we have all the BMW SUV models out of the way, where the juice at ?!?



in their boots?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (17/5/19)

Paulie said:


> Heya all the announcement will be next week x1 for all your patience hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thanX

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/5/19)

Paulie said:


> Heya all the announcement will be next week x1 for all your patience hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good one @Paulie !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (22/5/19)

Paulie said:


> Heya all the announcement will be next week x1 for all your patience hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its middle next week now....? X1 yet? LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (22/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Its middle next week now....? X1 yet? LOL


not setting a good eXample

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/5/19)

Getting all X-cited!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Asterix (22/5/19)

This wait is X-trembly taXing. Don’t make us go “DeXter” on you!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## StompieZA (22/5/19)

Im now e*X*hausted!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (22/5/19)

Hey all

Sorry for the wait  Here the announcement!




Here are the dates: Sparkle Ice will be this Friday!
Coffee Leaf Tobacco: 28 June 2019
Vanilla Coconut tobacco MTL: 28 June 2019

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/5/19)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sorry for the wait  Here the announcement!
> 
> ...


That looks X-cellent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/5/19)

X1 - Sparkle Ice
X1 - Coffee Leaf Tobacco
X1 - Vanilla Coconut tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (22/5/19)

Looking forward to that sparkle on ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (22/5/19)

X1

This X1 is future dated and is only to be seen on Friday morning!

Thank you for the awesome juice @Paulie 

That message is future dated for Friday 11am when I have been notified of my juice that I won!

Muahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (22/5/19)

way more Xciting than waiting for the X-men

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (22/5/19)

E*X*cellent news, x1 , but they all sound so good, so should that be x2 or x3depending on the way they are sorted?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/5/19)

@Paulie , this is e*X*cellent!

Mmmmmm - that coffee tobacco is looking scrumptious....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (22/5/19)

As much as I love my coffee, I'll have to pass on this one @Paulie, because I can't stand any taste of tobacco.

*To everyone else, perhaps someone could review it in the coffee threads?*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (23/5/19)

Hooked said:


> As much as I love my coffee, I'll have to pass on this one @Paulie, because I can't stand any taste of tobacco.
> 
> *To everyone else, perhaps someone could review it in the coffee threads?*



No worries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/5/19)

Hooked said:


> As much as I love my coffee, I'll have to pass on this one @Paulie, because I can't stand any taste of tobacco.
> 
> *To everyone else, perhaps someone could review it in the coffee threads?*


When I get myself a bottle i'll do a write up for your coffee thread @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> When I get myself a bottle i'll do a write up for your coffee thread @Hooked



That's great, thank you @Dela Rey Steyn !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (24/5/19)

It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Juan_G (24/5/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/19)

E*X*cellent *X*1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/5/19)

This juice must be X-tra special to have every one so X-tremely X-cited!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> X1


X1

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (24/5/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (24/5/19)

Xstatic! 
X1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G (24/5/19)

Silver said:


>


Yes let's play some music while we wait hahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (24/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Yes let's play some music while we wait hahaha


oh elevator jams!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (24/5/19)

Intercom* Ping Bong dong......Calling on mr Paulie, Calling on mr Paulie.....please go to boarding gate LEAF-X1

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G (24/5/19)

X1?????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/5/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marsha Push (27/5/19)

Monday Morning X1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/19)

Even me! Monday x1 and an additional x1 for @Juan_G , just in case he misses it again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrBob (28/5/19)

Ex sal wag vir die Vanilla Coconut x1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/5/19)

X2 for Tuesday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (28/5/19)

*X1*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/5/19)

X1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/5/19)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/5/19)

X won....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marsha Push (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marsha Push (3/6/19)

Monday X1

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marsha Push (28/6/19)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sorry for the wait  Here the announcement!
> 
> ...


erm, 28 June 2019, X1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/6/19)

Marsha Push said:


> erm, 28 June 2019, X1


 Even me! X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (28/6/19)

X1

And no I'm not a BMW fan

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir (28/6/19)

X1 
X2
X3
X whatever it takes to get a bottle seeing that its the promised launch date

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (28/6/19)

X1 ftw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (29/6/19)

Paulie said:


> p.s ! Keep you eyes peeled here soon when the product ready we will be doing a giveaway again


Hmm wonder when will this be

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (29/6/19)

@Paulie !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/6/19)

@Paulie seems to be the master of Suspense!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paulie (29/7/19)

Morning all!

So the next 20 X1s get a free 15mil Leaf coffee to try

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (29/7/19)

X1

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500 (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaun2707 (29/7/19)

X1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MakEC (29/7/19)

X1

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/7/19)

x1

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/7/19)

@Juan_G

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/7/19)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (29/7/19)

@Cor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (29/7/19)

@Chanelr

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jtgrey (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/7/19)

@Paulie !!!!!!

Keep me one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (29/7/19)

@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (29/7/19)

Whats all this Xing about now i feel like my X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b (29/7/19)

X1 !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marsha Push (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/7/19)

X1



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (29/7/19)

X1

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (29/7/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (29/7/19)

X1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (30/7/19)

Thanks all!

Please send me a PM with your address, name and number thanks so i can ship them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Marsha Push (30/7/19)

Paulie said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Please send me a PM with your address, name and number thanks so i can ship them.


Thank you @Paulie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/7/19)

Paulie said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Please send me a PM with your address, name and number thanks so i can ship them.


Thank You Paulie. PM sent

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (30/7/19)

Thank You Paulie.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (30/7/19)

Thanks @Paulie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/7/19)

Thank You @Paulie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500 (30/7/19)

Thanks @Paulie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/7/19)

Paulie said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Please send me a PM with your address, name and number thanks so i can ship them.



Thank you kind sir - realy looking forward to this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (30/7/19)

Thank you @Paulie , can’t wait

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/7/19)

Thank You @Paulie !!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (31/7/19)

No worries all, I hope you enjoy juice!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Jengz (31/7/19)

@Paulie is the nicest oke in this industry, so much fun to be around! Good on you Mr Paaaaulllie! Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (31/7/19)

Thanks @Paulie 
So excited!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (6/8/19)

Thanks @Paulie, cannot wait to try it!!






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/8/19)

A Super big thank you to @Paulie time to rewick and give this a bash super excited

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (6/8/19)

Great juice! Thank you @Paulie.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## MakEC (6/8/19)

Paulie said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Please send me a PM with your address, name and number thanks so i can ship them.


Thanks Paulie

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Safz_b (6/8/19)

Thank You @Paulie smells so yum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (6/8/19)

Thank you @Paulie





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix (6/8/19)

Thanks @Paulie. Smells great!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (6/8/19)

Oh this is great! Such a great tasting juice! 

Im getting alot of cappuccino espresso coffee flavor on inhale and a very very nice lingering cigar in the end that hangs around in my mouth even when not vaping.

Would recommend this to tobacco, coffee and even non tobacco vapers! 

Excellent work @Paulie

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## acorn (6/8/19)

Thanks @Paulie, received my sample, can't wait to try it...





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paulie (6/8/19)

Awsome hope they all got there safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/8/19)

Just picked up mine for the office

Thanks @Paulie





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/8/19)

Rewicking on the cards for tonight

Thanks @Paulie 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn (6/8/19)

and tested: a delectable vape indeed, sweet Cappuccino infused with a mild, well rounded cigar, definately next level. Thanks again @Paulie, well done on this one.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (6/8/19)

Got mine late this afternoon, thanks @Paulie , will rewick and try out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (6/8/19)

OH yeah! Came home to this beaut! Time for a rewick! Thanks Mr @Paulie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (6/8/19)

OH @Paulie you are a master! Hope this is coming in MTL soon

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (7/8/19)

Having a last cup of coffee for the evening, newly wicked Zeus filled with Leaf.

Wow! Nice @Paulie. I am quite surprised that I’m enjoying it so much! Not normally a fan of coffee as a vape, but this mingled with the rolled tobacco leaves has really impressed me. Damn, your giveaway bait has worked and caught this fish!

Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paulie (7/8/19)

Thanks all for all info! Glad you all liking it! We at cloudflavour Labs work hard on making yummy juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (7/8/19)

X1 for MTL!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Faheem777 (7/8/19)

Thanks @Paulie! Managed to test it out today, an extremely well balanced juice. Really enjoying this one, will definitely be grabbing more of this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/8/19)

@Paulie - you nailed the coffee on this one. One of the best coffees that I have had 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/19)

Nice one @Paulie , nicely balanced taste and the sweetness with the coffee really makes it a great accompaniment to virtually anything. Think it will become a morning eye-opener for me.


----------



## JurgensSt (10/8/19)

Finally got my lazy ass to rewick a tank and test.

@Paulie great job. Well balanced and I will add this to my juice list once it hits the shelf





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (10/8/19)

@Paulie 
This juice is lovely I dont like tobacco alot but it blends so well with the coffee, I love the coffee in it!! 
Actually this juice can be made as just a coffee and it would be a total winner too!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

